# Can't get rid of broken packages



## Bonus (May 3, 2010)

I just upgraded to Xubuntu 10.4. Can't quite finish everything because it says "flashplugin-nonfree" is broken, but no matter what way I try to get rid of it, it says it's in a very bad or inconsistent state, and to try reinstalling it first. I can't do that either it seems. Any tips?


----------



## ArielMT (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Can't get rid of broken pacakeges*

Try one of these from a terminal or shell, and stop when one works:

Make APT forget that flashplugin-nonfree already tried to install
*sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree*

Fix broken or incomplete installations
*sudo apt-get --fix-broken*

Clean out the repository cache.  Any packages installed or reinstalled after this must be downloaded again.
*sudo apt-get clean*

Don't install but download so it can be
*sudo apt-get --download-only --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree*

Install afresh or reinstall
*sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree*


----------



## ToeClaws (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Can't get rid of broken pacakeges*

Did it work?  Ariel's info is bang on - could also use aptitude via command line or the Synaptic Package Manager (to a lesser degree) but it's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Slyck (May 4, 2010)

Oobery doobery do! Get that and use the .deb installer program. 

Also, try:


```
$>sudo -i or sudo bash
$>*your funky apt-get stuff here*
```

All I can think of is that it runs commands in batch for installation (instead of letting apt handle it) and after the 'sudo apt-get' is done you're not root any more. Keeping it that way (running as root not via sudo directly) might fix that.


----------



## Bonus (May 4, 2010)

This is awesome, thanks


----------



## Bonus (May 4, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Oobery doobery do! Get that and use the .deb installer program.


This says something about wrong architecture type?


----------



## Bonus (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Can't get rid of broken pacakeges*

for *
sudo apt-get --reinstall  install flashplugin-nonfree*
It says 

"You might want to run 'apt-get -f install to correct these:
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  flashplugin-nonfree: Depends: flashplugin-installer but it is not going to be installed
E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."

The fix broken one gives me a list of commands, I guess I'm screwing up syntax somehow.

*sudo apt-get  --download-only --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree*

does the same as the first, same as the last option.

Thanks for helping, I'd be dead in the water otherwise >.< I read something that the older flash download can't be used with 10.4, but I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Bonus (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Can't get rid of broken pacakeges*



ToeClaws said:


> Did it work?  Ariel's info is bang on - could also use aptitude via command line or the Synaptic Package Manager (to a lesser degree) but it's pretty much the same thing.




No, unmet dependencies?


----------



## ArielMT (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Can't get rid of broken pacakeges*



Bonus said:


> for *
> sudo apt-get --reinstall  install flashplugin-nonfree*
> It says
> 
> ...



No, that's my fault.  Spelling doesn't count in chat, but it does count in commands.  I forgot a critical word in my suggestions.

The *apt-get -f install* command that it wants you to run is the correct form of what I meant.  The *-f* switch is the short form of the GNU-style *--fix-broken* switch.  Try *sudo apt-get --fix-broken install* and see if that makes any progress.

Also, since it says flashplugin-installer is an unmet dependency, if --fixbroken doesn't get you up and running, throw flashplugin-installer on the list of packages to install: *sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer*

Edit: Also, is this the 32-bit or 64-bit build of Xubuntu?


----------



## Bonus (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Can't get rid of broken pacakeges*

now I'm getting
"dpgk: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--remove):
package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal
Errors were encountered while processing:
flashplugin-nonfree
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"

It's 64-bit. Also, does the reply button tell a person when they've been replied to?


----------



## ArielMT (May 6, 2010)

*sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer*

It seems that Flash has known problems on 64-bit Linux.  Try these links:

http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-64bit.html

http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2010)

dpkg --force-all -r packagename

(then prolly want to do an apt-get update)


----------



## Bonus (May 9, 2010)

Rage quit and formatted, everything works fine now x3


----------

